# Evolve Dna 200 chip



## MoneymanVape (1/9/16)

Hi, just poking around.
Is a mod that uses the evolve dna 200 chip worth buying?
Mods using this chip is expensive, is it realy good quality and worth the money?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## stevie g (1/9/16)

No, just get a Hohm Slice from Sir Vape, put it in Triple XXX mode and you can TC any wire on the planet.


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/9/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi, just poking around.
> Is a mod that uses the evolve dna 200 chip worth buying?
> Mods using this chip is expensive, is it realy good quality and worth the money?



It depends on you if its worth it. Some will buy a rx and say but i can hit 250w.... But its still not a dna200, others will say buy a hohm slice and say i can tc any wire available.... But its still not a dna200

The best chips on the market is dna and sx so anything that bears those names is gonna be pricey but if you buying a mod to keep and that you gonna be happy with for a while then it defiantly is worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (1/9/16)

Anything with a dna or sx is well worth the money. 
The vape is noticeable smoother.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## stevie g (1/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> It depends on you if its worth it. Some will buy a rx and say but i can hit 250w.... But its still not a dna200, others will say buy a hohm slice and say i can tc any wire available.... But its still not a dna200
> 
> The best chips on the market is dna and sx so anything that bears those names is gonna be pricey but if you buying a mod to keep and that you gonna be happy with for a while then it defiantly is worth it.


I have to disagree with you there, the Homhtech FSK is now the best chip on the market. Smoothest power delivery I've ever had and I've tried the DNA. Plus xXx mode can do TC on anything even Alien wire made up of 3 different wire types, the FSK is more capable than the DNA.

Only place where the DNA beats it in my opinion is the escribe suite.

Also anyone that reads this and wants to get a Hohm Slice must just be aware that a 26650 is happiest up to 50w and will see rapid drain over that number.

But with the 3 amp capable onboard charging capabilities hooked up to my 2 amp Samsung charger I go from 10% to 100% battery in an hour.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/9/16)

Sprint said:


> I have to disagree with you there



And i have to disagree with your diasagree


----------



## Soprono (1/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> And i have to disagree with your diasagree



I agree with your disagree this his disagree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (1/9/16)

At this point it's just opinion and fan boyism I suppose. But watch this space... Going to be interesting when Hohm Tech has more exposure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/9/16)

Honestly only reason i like dna is pure power and lipo battery and also all the beautiful mods they come enclosed in. I dont use tc at all so tc isnt a selling point for me That's the only reason i choose dna over the hohm.


----------



## stevie g (1/9/16)

And I do see the utility of how customisable the DNA is like setting Batt volt cutoff levels. In a way they are both the best in different areas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/9/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi, just poking around.
> Is a mod that uses the evolve dna 200 chip worth buying?
> Mods using this chip is expensive, is it realy good quality and worth the money?


Well the mods that use it are expensive because the chip itself is expensive. You're looking at 80 usd just for the chip.

I haven't tried the hohm slice so can't comment on that. 

I like the DNA boards for their customisation on e - scribe. 

But I much prefer the Yihi boards. The SX 450J is a fantastic board. Plus I much prefer the functionality and UI of it over the DNA.

Also the SX 450j is not as power hungry as the DNA 200.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/9/16)

Sprint said:


> At this point it's just opinion and fan boyism I suppose. But watch this space... Going to be interesting when Hohm Tech has more exposure.


I'm so keen to see more about their boards. I'm waiting for DJLSB vapes to put one to the test. 

And for a dual battery version to be available locally.

Would you mind perhaps doing a video of kanthal TC?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/9/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Well the mods that use it are expensive because the chip itself is expensive. You're looking at 80 usd just for the chip.
> 
> I haven't tried the hohm slice so can't comment on that.
> 
> ...



Cant wait to try out the sx450j on the q class.
That is going to be ontop of my christmas wish list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Cant wait to try out the sx450j on the q class.
> That is going to be ontop of my christmas wish list.


Dude it's awesome. Waiting for another mod to launch with the 450j and I'll be first in line for it 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (1/9/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm so keen to see more about their boards. I'm waiting for DJLSB vapes to put one to the test.
> 
> And for a dual battery version to be available locally.
> 
> ...


you know what that's not a bad idea. When I get time I will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (1/9/16)

I'm done with anything evolve, my last DNA200 lasted 6 months without any escribe fiddling or going over 100W before packing up. POS! Lots of features but shitty quality ( or quality control, depending how you look at it). Had the same quality issue with earlier DNA40 versions. I prefer something that will outlast it's warranty as opposed to relying on it. 

Been abusing my SXMini M Class for ages now and it's still going like Boeing. Looking forward to trying the Q Class.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (2/9/16)

huffnpuff said:


> I'm done with anything evolve, my last DNA200 lasted 6 months without any escribe fiddling or going over 100W before packing up. POS! Lots of features but shitty quality ( or quality control, depending how you look at it). Had the same quality issue with earlier DNA40 versions. I prefer something that will outlast it's warranty as opposed to relying on it.
> 
> Been abusing my SXMini M Class for ages now and it's still going like Boeing. Looking forward to trying the Q Class.


I have a VT40 From HCigar with a DNA40 v5 and after more than a year it is still going strong, i am upgrading now to a DNA75 from Lost Vape and hope i get the same quality.


----------



## kev mac (8/9/16)

huffnpuff said:


> I'm done with anything evolve, my last DNA200 lasted 6 months without any escribe fiddling or going over 100W before packing up. POS! Lots of features but shitty quality ( or quality control, depending how you look at it). Had the same quality issue with earlier DNA40 versions. I prefer something that will outlast it's warranty as opposed to relying on it.
> 
> Been abusing my SXMini M Class for ages now and it's still going like Boeing. Looking forward to trying the Q Class.


I agree I've had nothing but trouble with my DNA mod and have just about given up on it!


----------



## brotiform (8/9/16)

If you don't use TC then dont waste your time with a DNA chipset. 

My RX200S and RX200 DNA work identically in wattage mode. There is zero difference when using vw. Escribe allows additional functionality and I find the DNA charges more quickly but other than that , can be glad I didnt pay R2700 for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/9/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm so keen to see more about their boards. I'm waiting for DJLSB vapes to put one to the test.
> 
> And for a dual battery version to be available locally.
> 
> ...


It's the best board, check out PBusardo's review. In part 1 he didn't know how to use the mod and hated it. In part 2 the director of hohm tech meets him and shows him why it didn't work out for him. During the video, he uses his subtank mini at 151w kanthal TC. I've read up on the mod and from what I can tell, hohm tech is a great company, probably the best ever. They have a really great team of engineers who really did manage to crack the code for Kanthal TC.

There will be a dual 18650 battery Hohm Wrecker G2 available locally soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/16)

daniel craig said:


> It's the best board, check out PBusardo's review. In part 1 he didn't know how to use the mod and hated it. In part 2 the director of hohm tech meets him and shows him why it didn't work out for him. During the video, he uses his subtank mini at 151w kanthal TC. I've read up on the mod and from what I can tell, hohm tech is a great company, probably the best ever. They have a really great team of engineers who really did manage to crack the code for Kanthal TC.
> 
> There will be a dual 18650 battery Hohm Wrecker G2 available locally soon.


Thanks for that. Did a search on the g2. Seems the board is waxed now they just need to work on aesthetics  

It's a bit ugly. Looks like a slim sigelei 100w

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (9/9/16)

My 2c:

Im a massive DNA fanboy... been using a DNA200 for about 10 months now and love it. However, I do believe that there are better mods available for a fraction of the price if you are not interested in TC or customization. That said, if you are the type of vaper who likes to swap multiple atomizers but 1/few mods, then the DNA's profiles are very nice, even if you don't do TC. Note that the newest version of the DNA can do Kanthal pre-heating as well.

If you are even a little bit interested in customization and understanding/ optimizing every damn atty you have, then the DNA is the way to go. You can get so much out of even bad attys with it by being able to figure out which builds work the best.

I cant wait to eventually purchase an Ohmslice though. Never tried a YiHi either.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/9/16)

Sprint said:


> No, just get a Hohm Slice from Sir Vape, put it in Triple XXX mode and you can TC any wire on the planet.


Ran out of ss316 so im just going to start TC'ing the wire from a old clothes hanger..


----------



## stevie g (9/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Ran out of ss316 so im just going to start TC'ing the wire from a old clothes hanger..


Do what I did when I ran out of wire, strip the wire from an extension cord and twist a few strands together.

I think it was pure copper, melted down on the first pulse, wonder what the Homhtech Slice would have done.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

